# 2016 RS3 Confirmed with 5 pot, now where is the TTRS



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

http://jalopnik.com/crazy-turbo-five-cylinder-at-least-340-hp-confirmed-fo-1647079563

They also mentioned it doesn't understeer like current cars... so there is hope the TTRS will be better balanced.


----------



## BLKGTIVR6 (Sep 28, 2000)

I need to make more money. LOL


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Much want:heart:


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

If the MK2 TT-RS release by Audi is anything to go by then there will be months of denial then suddenly product release; launch; delivery all within 24-hrs (_ish_)...


----------



## Sttickman (Feb 25, 2002)

Has anyone seen the recent Automobile article comparing the 2016 TTs against a 1958 DKW Monza. Mostly a fun article as far as a comparison as they had trouble starting the DKW if it wasn't setting on flat ground. But 4 or pages down they say;"Audi will release the TT/S roadster, and in early 2016, a TT RS powered by an all-new 460-hp, five-cylinder engine is due to crown the lineup."

http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/driven/1409-then-vs-now-2016-audi-tts-1958-dkw-monza/


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sttickman said:


> Has anyone seen the recent Automobile article comparing the 2016 TTs against a 1958 DKW Monza. Mostly a fun article as far as a comparison as they had trouble starting the DKW if it wasn't setting on flat ground. But 4 or pages down they say;"Audi will release the TT/S roadster, and in early 2016, a TT RS powered by an all-new 460-hp, five-cylinder engine is due to crown the lineup."
> 
> http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/driven/1409-then-vs-now-2016-audi-tts-1958-dkw-monza/


I saw somewhere also that there is going to be a new TTRS + "with 500hp" so anything around that figure would be fabulous,no need to go to APR,and 0-60 down around 3 sec,for half the price of a P911 TT and even less than a TurboS!
Mac


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

And would destroy a V10 R8 at a fraction of the cost which is why it will never happen


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TT RS will not get past 400 hp from the factory, TT RS+ will get ± 390 hp.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*Patience...*

The RS3 power numbers strongly suggest they're s using the stock current 5 pot out of the gen 2 RS... Due to emissions targets, they have said the TTRS engine will be reworked.... With a projected power output of 425-450hp.... I'm definitely willing to wait another few years for a lighter engine, better fuel ecomony , and most importantly 100 more horse and torque.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> And would destroy a V10 R8 at a fraction of the cost which is why it will never happen



New r8 v10 will have 600 hp...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

YYC Dubber said:


> New r8 v10 will have 600 hp...


IMO the R8 will stay around 570hp to separate it from the Huracan at 600hp. TTRS @ 380-410, R8 V8 @ 450, R8 V10 @ 570, R8 V10+ @ 590-600


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

With respect, I don't think they're worried about stepping on the V8 R8's toes... The TTRS was already faster than the 2013 V8 R8


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Weren't we comparing the V10 R8?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

My point is that I don't think Audi will limit the TTRS below 400 hp for the sake V8 R8


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

More info on the RS3. 

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi...69.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

RS3 details... in English 

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/revealed-new-audi-rs-3-sportback/


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

YYC Dubber said:


> With respect, I don't think they're worried about stepping on the V8 R8's toes... The TTRS was already faster than the 2013 V8 R8


Yes indeed,the 0-60 of 3.6 of the DSG TTRS is /was very impressive and surprised not a few people,including C&D in their instrumented test.Even the C4S PDK was a mere 4.0,same as the TTRS manual.Also close to a 996TT.Any time mid 3's or better is impressive.Can't wait to see the new one and the new C4GTS comparably,as I think they will be close,the TTRS about Half the price though
Mac


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

They were smart not to offer a 3 door. Else I would be clamoring for them to take my money and TTRS


----------

